# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  CIA ajanı Fuller'den Gülen'e yeşil kart açıklaması...

## bozok

*GüLEN İüİN BENDEN MEKTUP İSTEDİLER, YAZDIM*

 

*Fuller’den yeşil kart açıklaması...* 

08.02.2011 *10:26*
CIA'nin eski Başkan Yardımcısı Graham E. Fuller, Türk toplumunun Gülen hareketinin CIA tarafından desteklendiği algısında kendisinin de payı olduğunu söyledi. 
*
Akşam’dan şenay Yıldız’ın röportajının ikinci bölümünde Fuller’in Gülen cemaatiyle ilgili sorulara verdiği yanıtlar şöyleydi:* 

“*- Türkiye'nin bugünkü siyasi tablosuna bakınca Gülen Cemaati'ni halen siyasi olmayan bir sosyal hareket olarak mı görüyorsunuz?* 

Gülen Hareketi ile ilgili bir şey söylemeye çekiniyorum. üünkü, Türk toplumunun büyük bölümü Gülen Hareketi'nin CIA tarafından desteklenen, kontrol edilen bir hareket olduğu konusunda ikna olmuş durumda görünüyor. Gerçekte benim Hareket'te iyi bazı sinyaller görmem hareketin CIA tarafından desteklenen bir hareket olduğu algısını geliştiriyor adeta. Siyasi partisi olmadığı ve siyasette hareketi temsil eden adayları olmaması anlamında apolitik görüyorum. Tabii dünyadaki tüm sosyal hareketlerinin tümünün siyasi sonuçları oluyor. ABD'dekiler de böyle.

*- Fethullah Gülen'e ABD'deki yeşil kart başvuru sürecinde desteğinizden dolayı sanıyorum sizin bunda kişisel payınız var...*

Ben onun yeşil kart almasını desteklemedim. Yaptığım, hakkında benden istenen bir mektup yazmaktı. Ben Gülen'in Amerika için bir güvenlik tehdidi veya radikal bir güç olduğuna inanmadığımı anlatan bir mektup yazdım. Zaman zaman pek çok mektuplar yazmam istendi benden bazı figürler konusunda. Benim mektubum, dünyadaki İslami Hareketler konusunda bir araştırmacı olarak yaptığım çalışmalardan dolayı kişisel görüşlerimi içeren bir mektuptu. Kendisinin kart alıp, almamasıyla ilgilenmedim. Bu konuda saklayacak hiçbir şeyim yok.

Ama İslami hareketlere baktığım zaman dünyada Gülen Hareketi'ni dünyadaki modernist olan hareketlerden biri olarak görüyorum. Cami yerine eğitime odaklanılması oldukça ilerici. Müslüman dünyasında eğitimin artırılması ve bu ülkelerin modernize edilmesi son derece önemli.

Türkiye'nin İslam'ın rolü konusunda ikiye bölünmüş olduğunu görüyorum. Dünyadaki İslami hareketlere baktığım zaman, pek çoğu ilkel, yok sayıcı, rasyonel olmayan, toleranssız, şiddet içeren ve negatif hareketler. Gülen Hareketi'ni çağımızdaki İslami düşüncenin modern, akılcı, olumlu, yapıcı, sosyalleşmiş, barışçıl ve toleranslı olarak evrilmekte olan göze çarpan bir örneği olarak görüyorum. Bu perspektiften Gülen Hareketi çok iyi görünüyor. Ben bunun 'Türkiye'nin geleceği olduğunu veya Türkiye'yi yönetmesi gerektiğini' söylemiyorum. Sadece onu bir küresel güç olarak diğerleriyle kıyaslıyorum.”
*
Odatv.com*

----------

